# Looking for Pomacea bridgessii snails



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Setting up a snail tank and looking for different coloured Pomacea bridgessii in the Hamilton or Mississauga areas.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Craig last time I was at big al's hamilton they had some.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have Purple striped and Ivory ones!


----------

